# AEP in October: Worth it?



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

A few friends and I are heading to AEP this weekend. Mostly just for scenery but we have never been there and I am dying to fish it. I have an inflatable canoe that I can use to get on the ponds. Is the fishing worth dragging a canoe around this time of year? I have never bass fished in October so I am a bit lost. If it is worth it, what kind of baits should I use? I am considering bringing wax worms for bluegill if I cant catch any bass. I have been scanning the site for a long time and have yet to find any AEP posts in October, so I figured id ask. Also, I think we are going to stay at campsite H but that could change. I appreciate any and all insight!


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I have never fished AEP and have been wanting to, but I have been banging bass on wacky rigged senkos along weed beds in ponds and small lakes lately..

Maybe that can help some.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. From what I have read, senkos seem to be a favorite of AEP and if you are catching bass elsewhere on them then I feel good about my chances. I am going to fish regardless, just want some idea of what to expect.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

ARN, I plan on being down there also. About 6 of us will be camping at Campground C. Just a reminder this Saturday and Sunday is muzzleloader season so it might be crowded with hunters. I plan on fishing Thursday and Friday and hunting Sat and Sunday. I have always done good on bass during the fall months there. Like you said senkos work good also pig and jigs. Water is usually clear so use as little weight as you can. Also you shouldn't have any problems catching gills in about any pond you fish. We are bringing a canoe and boat.


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

. Il be down there thursday through sunday. Il probably just fish thursday and friday, maybe saturday. I need to get some bright orange/yellow wear if its muzzleloader season. Thanks for the heads up. Seems like there is a lot of land and lakes for everybody. I may end up staying at camp C as well. Maybe il see you there


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm considering a first time trip to AEP - and thanking the Govt shutdown for closing the national forest area that I was planning on going to - Big south fork NRRA. So, I'm asking for some assistance in my "re-route". As stated, never been there but have heard, and mainly read, on here how awesome it is - someone called it gods country. Anyway, I've been thinking about making the trip there for years now. Well, now I have a free 3 day weekend to burn up somewhere besides govt land. 
Where would a newcomer camp so as not to be on top of other campers? What about firewood? Allowed to bring in or are you encouraged to buy local?
Also, what about the permit? Just print out/fill out, and done? I will fish but mainly want to relax and chill out with not a lot of hassles.

So please, talk me into or out of making the trip. I want to and probably will unless discouraged...Just need some guidance!


----------



## ARNfishin (Apr 22, 2011)

Spence, I was headed to Cuyahoga Valley until the shutdown happened. As for permits and maps go to the AEP recreation site. Print and sign the permit. Look up the OGF post titled AEP float tube manifesto forsome great info. Also, use Google Earth to look around at the place. Looks like Gods country. im not sure on firewood or the camping situation. I imagine site A and C are busy as they have lakes by them.


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

last I was there the gravel road between A and C had firewood. And I think fall fishing at AEP is some of the best of the year, senkos and topwater for me.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned scenery-wise, Northeast and Northwest Ohio are by far more scenic than SE Ohio, and feel more like God's Country, but to each his own.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

The road between Campsite A and Camp C is closed, they have dug out the dam of the big lake closest to C. I believe they are repairing the dam but am not certain.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Smitty...your kidding right? NW Ohio scenic? Bout fell out of my chair.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

squid_1 said:


> Smitty...your kidding right? NW Ohio scenic? Bout fell out of my chair.


Hey, I'm just an Akron boy, so I am no big-time Northwest Ohioan or anything. I just view this as a Northeast Ohioan and frequent traveler across the state for business and family trips. It may be just sentimental value, since when I was a boy, I used to visit my uncle in Findlay, but I'd say NW Ohio's pretty dang scenic.









































Apply Cold Water to Burn


----------



## getyourbassingear (Apr 28, 2011)

looks more like a concrete jungle to me.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

With that said, good luck convincing each other that your favorite place is more beautiful that the other's 

I personally am drawn to the clear water, surreal landscape, and solitude that is AEP. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

